# hardest and scariest rapids in colorado



## danger

so the hardest is the hardest to run cleanly w/o flips of f-ups and the scariest is worst case scenario if you screw up.

for me suermax over 800cfs is the hardest.

and, though i haven't run it, cool world is the scariest looking.

thoughts? 

-dan


----------



## erdvm1

cascade 1 NSV for both. Never run just watched.


----------



## freexbiker

Couldn't really say on hardest but I've always thought paralyzer on lake creek looks just nuts.


----------



## kayapelli

10 Mile creek above the culvert (at Officers Gulch) at high water is pretty scary. When we ran it back in '93 (I know, I'm an old-timer) we all decided to portage at first look, but after running all the manky stuff down from the upper culvert up on Fremont pass, it did not look so bad when we got back down to the "culvert rapid" so we ran it. The scary part was not getting wrapped on the mid-river culvert support. Another surprise was the size of the hole in the right culvert under the road that we surfed in the dark!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

In a raft, my scariest was Gore rapid. I took one look and almost shit my pants. Fortunately our paddle captain was flawless.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

uh, c'mon guys, i think it's pretty obvious, zoom floom on the arkansas trumps all


----------



## El Flaco

I nearly pooped myself in the eddy above the entrance falls in Vallecito. Gary E had to come help me get my skirt on 'cause my hands were shaking. The height of the drop isn't scary - it's intimidating because of that spooky fucking cave. Plus, once you're past the falls and in the gorge, you gotta run pretty much everything. Almost no portages, not much you can scout. 

Not been there, and not planning on going; but the meat of Yule Creek looks redonkulous. Huge ups for anyone willing to drop into that one. I would imagine that would be one of the hardest to run too- not many adjustments can be made at 25 mph.


----------



## COUNT

SSV Gnarrows ranks pretty high for me.

Entrance has the intimidation factor but I feel like Paddle Bitch and No Way out are way harder rapids.

Cool World.

Paralyzer into Kiss Me at high flows.

Upper Death.

Gunshot and Z-Gorge on West Fork CC look pretty stout over 400.

That's a few on my list.


----------



## [email protected]

I agree NSV cascade #1, I would love to watch someone fire that up.

Canyon creek is pretty stout.

Crystal gorge.


----------



## danger

i would think the WFCC is a single rapid over 400. i've only paddled it once at ~250 and thought is was fun but i was winded after Z gorge.

i'll also add gore rapid in the 3000+ range as fricking intimidating and scary (never paddled it anywhere close to that). it's a straight shot from gore through scissors and over pyrite. 

do many/any people run cascade #1?

also, when i was just getting into creeking the narrows on black rock had me puckered at decent flows. you have to nail that first boof or the rest could suck.


----------



## Phil U.

Here's some nice vid of Lake Creek and Paralyzer in particular. Of course these boys aren't any good.

The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Awesome quality Lake Creek, CO video of local pro paddlers

How about Pandora's Box? I don't know if a specific rapid would stand out or if the whole run is the scary part. I've looked at Paralyzer, guess there ain't no roadside access to look at P's Box. My son has run both and he seemed to describe a higher pucker factor dropping into P's Box. I'll ask him.

P.


----------



## JCKeck1

Sitting in the eddy above Swollen Member is super intense, but it's relatively easy to drop because at that point there is absolutely no other choice. 

I still think the Crystal gorge has to be the burliest full run in CO, especially after last season's changes. 

How about some real gnar like LZ above 800 or any of USB over 800? High water Double Trouble (Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories=) or Harmon Falls. 

N.F. Slate. 

Joe


----------



## Justin S.

I'll throw in another vote for Paralyzer. It's the kinda rapid you throw up in your mouth right before you run it.


----------



## Jahve

#1 The unrun section of the cascades on chalk creek.. I was up there just the other day and I bet no one runs it again this year..

#2 NIMBY (lake) at 1500 - 1600 cfs (7 -7.5 ft).. Hardest rapid/level on lake or that I have ever run. IMO at these flows it is nearly impossible to have a clean line.. 

#3 Yule at super high flows... The video of demshits gettin it done last year was one of the most amazing clips I have ever seen. 

#4 Brains, Paralyzer, and Kiss Me section of Lake at a similar 1500 - 1600 cfs level.. 2nd hardest rapid/level I have ever ran.... The middle line is the only one that goes and as scary as it is this section is still easier to paddle than NIMBY... If anyone drops the caldron over 6.5 feet - they will be my new hero..


----------



## Ken Vanatta

*too many*

There are many things I still haven't made into to yet. I know, though, that there are dozens of runs that compete for the titles and I doubt there is any definite #1. THe competition is too close. 

Just to comment on a few mentioned above, in my opionion:

Super Max is not up there. I've run it more than a couple dozen+ times, from solo at 150 cfs up to 850, and will continue to. It is very inviting. (Frankly, I think Deer Creek rapid could be considered to sometimes dish up more consequences.) Where as, I think others runs in the state are not so inviting to do over and over. 

In my opinion, Melt Down, at medium-high levels, is harder and scarier than Cool World. Double Trouble's hole is a sure qualifier, too.

A no-portage descent of Cross Mtn Gorge at 4000 cfs was huge excitement. So was no-portage Gore at 2500.

I like to condsider Northern New Mexico as part of our territory too, and, frankly, the last mile of the Pueblo at a medium+ level (not sure what it was at, but I have one hell of tale doing it) was nearly nuts.
The Embudo at 3'8", too. I'm not exactly sure I find them repeatedly inviting me at those levels again. But the Embudo is one of my, if not most, favorites from 2.6' to 3.3'

The top runs at certain levels generally become situations where "They have control of you. You don't have control of them." When we are at the mercy of steep, manky, non-stop, cannot truly see what's happening, action ... getting sucked in, pulled through, and little able to direct the action, ... then, yup, it is questionable as to how often a person wants to challenge those runs. Which, like I said, there are dozens of those runs around this area to compete for the title.


----------



## Snowhere

YouTube - Extreme Colorado Kayaking

This looks pretty intense. I thought it was the Eagle, below Redcliff, but the URl says it is Lake Creek.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Snowhere - that's Escalante. 

Pandora's has a serious pucker factor - especially the first time you drop in. Lake Creek at high flow looks nutty. Never dropped in too high there. Big South at high flow can also get nutty. The top is cleaner, fluffy and powerful but towards the bottom it gets real scary and not just one rapid but everything gets stacked, the wood is in your face and you're already winded from the upper shit. Double Trouble at high flow shakes the ground in the viewing zone. Crystal Gorge definitely has that locked in intimidation factor as well. 

Scariest single rapid though might just be an off-season juicy flow put-in right above the Garbage Disposal on the Big Stompson. You're never quite sure if you still have it cause you haven't been in your boat for a couple of months and you know you've just got to stick the line or your face is going to ge re-arranged and everybodys milling around getting their gear on debating the sharper points in the landing zone. I get nervous as I ever get there every time.


----------



## Cutch

It's not in Colorado, but my single rapid pick for both hard and scary would be Haagen Dazen on Bull Lake Creek, WY. The most unique drop I've ever paddled... full on big water entrance into a pillow rock with must punch laterals into a sizeable slide to vert thing. Five descents, two flips, and many portages by good paddlers. 

Hardest & scariest run I'd have to say is Pandora's Box. Vallecito and Crystal Gorge don't compare for me, because you could scramble out (without a boat) and thus they aren't quite as scary. Pandora's has the smoothest, most polished rock I've ever seen. No escape. Granted at flood all three runs are pretty hairy/unrunnable. 

Yule creek bottom 4 might be the scariest. I wouldn't say the paddling is very hard though. Just line up and go. Demshitz high-water descent was amazing...balls of steel. But still not technically hard. It's like OBJ, only the slides are longer and steeper. 

Lake Creek at high water is a good argument. But its pretty straight forward at most levels that it actually gets run. 

Upper Death on Barrel Springs is hard and scary at almost any level.


----------



## caspermike

awsome lists.... ill pass on my response.


----------



## routter

Scariest is the first stroke on any real deal V @ serious flows....Hardest, for me, is the Embudo (we'll call it CO) @ 4'+. It doesn't stop for five miles. Nothing else I've paddled in the area is that stacked.

And for the record, this is fun, not scary:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1959&catid=member&imageuser=672


----------



## RealitySheriff

Since most seem to include Northern NM into this discussion I will offer my 2 cents.

Considering that it has been run only once and not since 1997, there can be little doubt that the Vertical Monkey drop on the Guadalupe is truly sick. But you don't have to believe me, take a look for yourself.

Vertical Monkey


----------



## kayakerkev

For me the scariest drops are ones that I havent personally run yet.
#1-


----------



## caspermike

since we moved on to others states obviously. the scariest and hardest rapid ive dropped is Bs falls in boxelder canyon... . but i haven't run everything so i can't dispute pandora's, vallecito, lake or half other the other goods stated. 

also that one falls that fred norquist and jake hit was pretty sick looking. i forget the name but it is in colorado.


----------



## Canada

*Upper Death*

Volume scares me. Lame but true. Upper death scares me more than any creek drop I've done. The video of gore last year at flood was sick. I wouldn't have stepped up like those two.


----------



## kayakerkev

For me the scariest drops, are ones that I havent personally run yet.
#1- Yule creek (scares me just thinking about it)
#2- Inner Gorge of Crystal - (epitome of commitment)
#3- 18foot lead in to 35foot falls (Upper Florida- hasn't been done yet)
#4- The first rapid in Pandora's, most everyone portages.( props to Selby,Oliver and anyone who has.)

As for rapids that i have done too many to name, honorable mentions.
-Gotta love paralyzer "you going right or left" how about both.
-Swollen Member in Pandora's Box- I rarely make it through upright!
-Big Lebowski (large drop with a technical edge-transition boof for lead in)


----------



## Jahve

kayakerkev said:


> For me the scariest drops, are ones that I havent personally run yet.
> #1- Yule creek (scares me just thinking about it)
> #2- Inner Gorge of Crystal - (epitome of commitment)
> #3- 18foot lead in to 35foot falls (Upper Florida- hasn't been done yet)
> #4- The first rapid in Pandora's, most everyone portages.( props to Selby,Oliver and anyone who has.)
> 
> As for rapids that i have done too many to name, honorable mentions.
> -Gotta love paralyzer "you going right or left" how about both.
> -Swollen Member in Pandora's Box- I rarely make it through upright!
> -Big Lebowski (large drop with a technical edge-transition boof for lead in)


Good list kev... 

What about turnin the corner below nimby at 2200 cfs for the 1st time... I still have that image burned into my mind.


----------



## kayakerkev

No doubt that was the shit! cant wait to do it again (Lake creek high-water creekin!) That felt like the NF payette at 3grand+.
Just thought of two more that need to be on the list both in D-town here:
-2nd Gorge of Lime creek( sick horizon lines,difficult safety) super scary-but fun!
-Crazy Woman Creek ( big drops, easier safety)


----------



## whitelines

Waterton canyon at 875. I couldn't see anything, it was complete white out all the way down. It's not very often that run gets up that high, I would recommend doing a thorough scout if you are fortunate enough to catch it at that level. The bridges rapid will need safety, the hole called carne asada can eat you alive.


----------



## d.e.

#3- 18foot lead in to 35foot falls (Upper Florida- hasn't been done yet) -20 into


----------



## Fuzzy

Barrel above 10,000


----------



## d.e.

#3- 18foot lead in to 35foot falls (Upper Florida- hasn't been done yet)

20 into 40  and all the water goes to the wrong side of the flume. 

Meatgrinder when it's pumping , makes me nauseous thinking about it.


----------



## danger

yeah, that shot of gore at 4k makes me clammy and i'm sitting on my couch. another intimidating rapid for me is slurry pipe on gilman gorge. maybe not that hard but i've seriously messed it up on my only two attempts. 
and making the top move to the far right on supermax at high flow is still hard. deer creek at high flow is a paddle hard and straight mentality without the finess required on supermax. 

anywany...


----------



## xkayaker13

I gotta say that every time above double trouble my heart is pounding.
slurry pipe at 1200 is pretty intense
whiteline at almost 4 feet is certainly intense
zute chute has certainly given me many many nightmares
and contemplating running the rest of the crystal gorge with a shattered vertebra was a scary and challenging thought, which I am glad I did not try. 
and running the meat of toilet bowl in a playboat at 1600 isn't very hard, but certainly makes me nervous
running USB at 800 would probably be enough to make me puke at the put-in with wigston


----------



## Mike Harvey

my creek boating days are basically over but for me scariest rapids I have run in no particular order:

Whiteline on the Poudre. I don't know what the flow was, it was on the way to run Big South and for some reason this rapid always intimidated me. Maybe just because it was roadside and I looked at it for too long.

Supermax at 1000cfs. Maybe it is not as hard as it looks but "scary" is a subjective characteristic.

Cool World and Double Trouble on Big South. I have never had a bad line in either, but they were always scary for me.

Lake Creek. Lake Creek falls in a differnent category of scary for me. Cold. High alpine. I learned to paddle on the Ark and so I can remeber going up there my first season paddling in '93 and thinking people had to be insane to run that. I have only ever run the sneak on river right at Paralyzer so it hardly counted. 

I have never run many of the classic hard runs in the State so my list is probably woefully incomplete. Cutch or someone from that crew can do a way better job than me ranking rapids....

One of my runs through Double Trouble. I think Menges took the photo.


----------



## COUNT

Who's the tool bag crashing his bike? I bet he's rolling all the time on the river.


----------



## caspermike

rollin on the river....


----------



## pinemnky13

The gunnison, by the ranch, I swallowed my whistle and nearly spilt my beer


----------



## Matt J

Of all the drops I've walked Poudre Falls would certainly have to get my vote for scariest. Don't know about how hard... I don't think I've ever seen it that it was even approaching runnable. It's actually very difficult for me to believe that it would ever look very runnable.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

pinemnky13 said:


> The gunnison, by the ranch, I swallowed my whistle and nearly spilt my beer



AWESOME


----------



## doublet

Matt J said:


> Of all the drops I've walked Poudre Falls would certainly have to get my vote for scariest. Don't know about how hard... I don't think I've ever seen it that it was even approaching runnable. It's actually very difficult for me to believe that it would ever look very runnable.



Yeah, I think the scariest is stuff that doesn't get run very much:


The NR drops on USB (@ 800? Are you kidding me?)
Triple drop and some of the other normally portaged stuff in the BC of the Gunnison.
Putin drop on Pandoras
Harmon at >240
Drops like Double Trouble and high water SuperMax make me want to vomit when I think about them but if you really trust your throwbagger they're probably not gonna kill you. (At least that's how I talk myself into running them.)


----------



## gannon_w

Suprised no jokers have said it yet...High water grey rock bridge on the bridges section of the poudre in a raft being guided by RMA?


----------



## Marty

*3rd drop, poudre falls*

3rd drop, poudre falls ... any level :shock:

it gets run very occasionally, but it gives me enough willies to be careful DRIVING past it


----------



## fred norquist

Rock creek 50 ftr first d'd by brent toepper, me and jake sakson with 2 nd descent http://rfkayakers.blogspot.com/2008/07/oh-be-joyful-rock-creek.html I botched it bad, and it was pretty painfull. Otherwise upper death at around 6 grand is super gnar


----------



## raftus

gannon_w said:


> Suprised no jokers have said it yet...High water grey rock bridge on the bridges section of the poudre in a raft being guided by RMA?


Actually it's the though of Dave's mustache that gives me nightmares...

Valecito in a raft is on my list and it makes me scared.


----------



## Phil U.

Hey, I'm new on this board and still figgering out the lay of the land. Very cool to see big dawgs posting here. Kyle, dude, your book is sensational. I'm in Maine prepping to come out and paddle with my son and I've got that book half memorized. I appreciated reading about how you came up paddling with your Dad. My son and I learned together too and now he shepards me down the rio. I can't paddle the manky gnarr you guys are talkin about but I can appreciate a day on the Rio as well as anyone.

And Evan thanks to you to if "RiverWrangler" is the coauthor of the aforementioned book.

Like I said, still larnin who's who here.

"Hard water produces good boaters". Cool to see so many posting here.

Phil


----------



## Mike Harvey

d.e. said:


> Meatgrinder when it's pumping , makes me nauseous thinking about it.


I forgot about that one. That rapid is scary. All that chunky marble in there and blasted rock from the highway...ran it once at lower flows, but I have never even thought about taking my boat off the top of car at high flows....

also that section of The Guadalupe is freaking sick. Ed makes it look super easy. I am pretty sure it isn't. 

Also also...the Cascade Falls on Chalk Creek is sort of a lower volume version of that rapid. I am not sure I would encourage anyone to give it a go.....but if you do call me...cause I want to watch.


----------



## caspermike

can't forget this one, hopefully ican step up to it. props to Justin
loaf


----------



## Shitouta

¿Where is that?


----------



## caspermike

Boxelder Canyon upper
t minus 1.5 months or one month with the current weater.


----------



## danger

hey mike, where are the chalk creek cascades? above or below princeton hotsprings?


----------



## Jahve

Above the hot springs - about 4 miles or so... Roadside.. Stop where it says "parking for cascades"... 

I was up there yesterday and stopped again cause of this thread D). If anyone were going to try her I would say peak day would be the time. But that is just me I like more water than less in the runs I do.......

And Harv.... There is a reason I am goin up that road so much - give me a call when you get a day!!!


----------



## Jahve

Sorry for the double post but here is a pic - the top half of and the easiest part of the kiss me/paralyzer combo.. IMO the only line that will go is the middle.

Paralyzer about 1500 - 1700 cfs...


----------



## Mike Harvey

danger said:


> hey mike, where are the chalk creek cascades? above or below princeton hotsprings?


above. You go past Alpine Lake and up a steep hill on the Chalk Creek road and it is right off the road. There is a sign for an overlook or something. I think there is a campground up there as well across the road. 

It is not really a waterfall it is more like that rapid on the Guadalupe....super steep and low volume. The reason it is so intriguing is because it does not look impossible...just super technical and scary. 

For the record I have never known anyone who has seriously considered it, but I was never much of a creek boater to begin with....


----------



## Mike Harvey

RDNEK said:


> And Harv.... There is a reason I am goin up that road so much - give me a call when you get a day!!!


werd. I should be emerging from the weeds next week. I will call.


----------



## SummitAP

Phil U. said:


> Here's some nice vid of Lake Creek and Paralyzer in particular. Of course these boys aren't any good.
> 
> The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Awesome quality Lake Creek, CO video of local pro paddlers
> 
> How about Pandora's Box? I don't know if a specific rapid would stand out or if the whole run is the scary part. I've looked at Paralyzer, guess there ain't no roadside access to look at P's Box. My son has run both and he seemed to describe a higher pucker factor dropping into P's Box. I'll ask him.
> 
> P.


I couldn't stop laughing watching the first part of that vid. I can just hear them going "those baby ducks did it, so can you!"


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Marty said:


> 3rd drop, poudre falls ... any level :shock:
> 
> it gets run very occasionally, but it gives me enough willies to be careful DRIVING past it


Ha, same here. I'm gripped driving by it on a icy day.

High water death/barrel scares the shit out me too. Big water also scares me more.

Saw Paralyzer at a high flow this year(pic). It made me want to quit kayaking all together.


----------



## crowdaroundum

Keystone falls Telluride


----------



## ACC

dos chaos @ high


----------



## steven

i live about 10 miles from keystone and it looks marginal w/ may flow. It saw a low water full descent (one very short portage, one 50+ yard portage) around '99 that started with 3 guys and ended with 2 guys. at peak flow it looks like it goes, but is an insane, steep, nasty falls/rapid thing for maybe a 1/2 mile straight with only about 100 yards in the middle that eases up a bit, then finishes w/ something like a mankier version of that guadelupe section.


----------



## deepstroke

First fall of Bailey's Four Falls could be considered one of Colorado's scariest rapids as far as it sees a high percentage of good class V boaters who would rather walk than face the consequences of a blown class III move. There's certainly many scarier rapids that have already been mentioned and many that haven't including Cascade Slot at high water. The eight foot drop above the exit waterfall looks pretty hairy when it's juicy and the counterclockwise flow would rather stuff you into the undercut left wall than let you make it towards the exit slot. And further downstream on the main Cascade Creek section there's the top half of Landslide Rapid that I've only seen once when the Animas was 3,500. Didn't look good at that level. Maybe it goes with more water? Does anyone run that?


----------



## [email protected]

run the far left slot at landslide and it goes well.
Is there still wood in the cascade slot?


----------



## hobie

Upper death and Paralyzer are the two scariest rapids I have done in Colorado. If I had to narrow it down, Paralyzer. But the scariest overall run has to be Bakers/Pandoras box at high water. The whole thing from the climb down into the canyon to the scoutless drops. That was an intense run (thanks Luke).

hobie


----------



## jeffb

How about Meatgrinder on the Crystal at high water?


----------



## JCKeck1

I've gotta agree with Cutch. I don't see the whole lake creek thing. The highest I've given her is 400 or so and at that level it doesn't even compare to most of the drops in these posts. 400 give or take is far and away the most commonly run level in there. 

So my argument is that if you take any of these runs (Crystal gorge, vallecito, pandoras, etc) and throw 4-5x the normally run water levels in them, they become generally regarded as un-runnable. Hence, I just don't see lake standing up to these other runs. That being said, huge props to anyone who's run that monster in the 2000 range - loose!

Also, I forgot the Guadeloupe. Without a doubt one of the sickest drops here. That footage is un-real.
Joe


----------



## Demosthenes

Hey, Count and Hobie added Upper Death into his list. Why is Upper Death considered so hard? The pictures I've seen make it seem challenging but nothing super exceptional.


----------



## fred norquist

Upper death, paralyzer, there are a lot. this one was scary.







here is jake stomping the piss out of it. http://rfkayakers.blogspot.com/2008/07/oh-be-joyful-rock-creek.html


----------



## milo

*......scary, hard, isolated......*

....well, we all know i LOVE that whitewater in MONTROSE....right? right!....so, i've not run many of the drops listed on this topic so my choice doesn't mean much but.......there's one in there, that am so happy to look at and get passed, the whole time "secretly" hoping the heavies wouldn't step up and run "it"....not DAYWRECKER, not BALL CRUSHER, not NEW GENERATION(good photo p.531 NEW TESTIMENT)......not THE GREAT FALLS of the GUNNISON(last big portage to the SMOKERS LOUNGE).......it's in the first "hot zone"....just below LOWER INTESTINE......uh huh, you'll guess it.....xkayaker13?......meng?......larsen?....seldomseen?....ball(c.finney)?.....lotsahoteltime?.....FORCE?......durango cronnies?....buzzards in general?.....moderators?....venneta?.......oh yea, it has a class3 lead-in(that hits the richter scale @ SOLID class3++) to a MUST MAKE EDDY above "it", that still makes me feel funny(not haha funny).....jake montana?......sicnick?...kymeat?.......bryan owens(greenRiverJrRanger420N.C.)?.....and i should say, that the 3ft wide exit slot at the bottom delivers you PROMPTLY, on a head-on course for the 1st of multiple sieve systems in PRINCIPAL'S
OFFICE.....scared yet?....i am.....a boof-in leads you to a DOOM POT, backed up by the FISHING HOLE(nicknamed after all the "fisherman" lined up to fish CONNOR FINNEY "out" if need be)......there's a photo in the best guide book out there...Stafford/McCutchen on p.530....this photo captures nothing but the color of the water,kayak and helmet!!... it does nothing for the gradient horrors that surround him......scaredguy420cb....ps i've seen ALL the heavies walk it.....


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Rrrright, nothing too scary, hard or exceptional about that.....










borrowed from shaneslogic


----------



## Demosthenes

That does look mean. Most of the pictures on the AW site must be low water pictures. They don't look too fierce.


----------



## caspermike

flowtorch. how many people have run it at that flow?


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I couldn't tell ya. Not me though. There were a few dudes who weblogged about it last summer. I know Shane,John Grace,and Keller did. Just the names I remember. I think there is footy of it in the LVM ColorRado Edition too as well as online somewhere. Impressive.


----------



## fred norquist

FLOWTORCH said:


> I couldn't tell ya. Not me though. There were a few dudes who weblogged about it last summer. I know Shane,John Grace,and Keller did. Just the names I remember. I think there is footy of it in the LVM ColorRado Edition too as well as online somewhere. Impressive.


Hilleke too, it was sick


----------



## ColoradoKayak15

That rapid is pretty scary it took parts of my teeth my 2nd or maybe 3d year paddling at high water.


----------



## ColoradoKayak15

From easiest to hardest ( not that any of them are at all easy) Big south,Yule creek, N.F. of the crystal, upper death, next generation.


----------



## Canada

For my it?s upper death


----------



## yak1

One drop does not a river make.


----------



## bobbuilds

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=og9-sUsjsCs

Nice bump kid, this is what it is all about.


----------



## ColoradoKayak15

#1 N.F. Of the crystal high water, not talking about the unrunable flows but the flows where a few people still try it.

#2 upper death, I just think it looks insane at any level high water has the best lines but worst consequences low water has very shitty lines and is more just a crap shoot

#3 Toltec gorge, super steep intense drops not much portaging has not been run in a while so probably lots of wood to.

#4 crystal gorge, steep scary and in a gorge so once you go in your committed and an (easy but scary) ferry above millers falls

#5 barrel around 8,000 barrels hardest level no doubt big water with big holes if you even take one look at barrel at low water you instantly know what high water is like.

#6 the most difficult rapid of all time, box car eddy intense class VII whitewater with 100 foot waterfalls around every corner and huge waves the size of the Vegas pyramid and of course a train car filled with gold at the bottlem of the river filled with gold


----------



## daairguy

ColoradoKayak15 said:


> #6 the most difficult rapid of all time, box car eddy intense class VII whitewater with 100 foot waterfalls around every corner and huge waves the size of the Vegas pyramid and of course a train car filled with gold at the bottlem of the river filled with gold


F#$k box car eddy. I haven't been able to run it clean yet.


----------



## Dejan Smaic

daairguy said:


> F#$k box car eddy. I haven't been able to run it clean yet.


Not that I'm ever planning on running it, but where is Box Car Eddy?


----------

